# FishBites Strips on GA Coast?



## BrileyDog (Sep 6, 2018)

I was just wondering if anyone has used any of the FishBites strips around the coast and had any luck with them? If so what flavor/ color, and what fish did they work on? Any opinions and thoughts welcome.


----------



## perryrip (Sep 7, 2018)

I've used them in shrimp and clam flavor and caught whiting with them. Worked almost as well as shrimp, but is tougher and stays on longer. More fish with less bait. Might want to fish shrimp and fish bites side by side to check your results.


----------



## shotgunhales (Sep 7, 2018)

im sure they would work well with black bass


----------



## spearjunky (Sep 7, 2018)

Great bait also cut them into small pieces and tip a jig with them


----------



## BrileyDog (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I used the shrimp flavored ones in FL this year and they seem to work well there. I will try some of the clam and other flavor ones while I'm down in Jekyll next month and let everyone know how they work for me. I'm just trying to get some advice on what has worked in the past. Once again thank y'all!!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 11, 2018)

shrimp and sandflea flavor.  Pink or orange are my go to colors.  I like to fish a small chunk of fishbites tipped with a piece of shrimp.  This seems to get hit harder, but I have caught plenty of whiting, reds, and black drum on straight fishbites.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 11, 2018)

mdgreco191 said:


> shrimp and sandflea flavor.  Pink or orange are my go to colors.  I like to fish a small chunk of fishbites tipped with a piece of shrimp.  This seems to get hit harder, but I have caught plenty of whiting, reds, and black drum on straight fishbites.



sounds like my pompano set up on the FL panhandle


----------



## BrileyDog (Sep 11, 2018)

A hand tied pompano rig is one of the things I'm going to try, both single and double drops according to how deep the water is. Thinking about doubling some shrimp/fishbites together and some squid/ fishbites together. Going to mix it up and see if I can find a great combination. I'm looking for good table fish like whiting, flounder, red's, blue fish, I'll even keep the catfish if they are brace enough to bite..?.. Thanks for all the great info guys!!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Sep 12, 2018)

Rabun said:


> sounds like my pompano set up on the FL panhandle



Yep, works on the pomps as well!


----------



## Rhodes (Sep 14, 2018)

Be sure and let us know how you do BrileyDog. I'm also interested in trying out some fishbites.


----------



## BrileyDog (Sep 15, 2018)

I sure will and hope to have lots of good pictures too..?


----------



## BrileyDog (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry to report back that all we caught were sting ray’s and sharks in bulk on this trip!! We caught some nice size shrimp in the cast nets while waiting on the bites though. As far as eating fish goes I caught 2 good size whiting which I’m sure will be delicious and one sail catfish that was so still I’m not sure how he got the hook in his mouth..lol..but I threw him back to grow. Man the stingrays and sharks had our number. We were fishing to the right of the pier about 200 or so yards down. Man I didn’t realize that the current was soooo wicked fast going in and out. You had to have 6-8 oz of sinker to get anything to hold till it stoped. This was a learning trip for me and I’m now wiser because of it. I’m ready to go back and try it again. Even though I didn’t catch a lot of what I was after, it was still fun fighting what we caught. Going to try more on the beach side next time and se how well that works out. Sadly I didn’t get to try out any of the fish bites. We caught everything on cut finger mullet and shrimp we caught in the cast nets, even caught a shark on a small blue crab I caught. I did see our neighbors bring in and measure a 41” bull red. It was huge!!


----------



## oneleg (Nov 6, 2018)

I have used them offshore and onshore in the shrimp scent.  I like pink and white. Whiting and reds bit the pink fish bites, and multi species bit the two colors offshore.  You can use them on multi drops or casts w/o having to rebait your hooks.  This makes them great for kids as well.  I have even used a tiny strip as a tipit on the rear treble hook on my mirrOdine’s.


----------



## BrileyDog (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks so much. I can’t wait to get a chance to get back down there and try some out. I wonder how the fishing is down there in December?


----------

